# NSW Lord Howe (Adventure) Island - teaser



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Here is a LHI Greenback that Paulo landed that went 132cm and weighed in at 19.6kg.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

If thats a teaser I cant wait for the whole meal!
:lol:


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

lucky youv'e got that sail.. i couldn't have paddled that far in a million years... ;-)

nice fish , howe did you get it up without the taxman??


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice....One question- Where did you get the AI on Lord Howe? If you say you sailed it there your a lier or a LEGEND!


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great fish Paul and the conditions look perfect. I Was wondering when we would see some pictures.

Paul


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Grant,

Awesome fish, great photo and that water looks like silk. Can't wait for the rest mate.  8) 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hollllleyyyyyyy faaaaaaaaarrrrrk that's a mega kingfish... :shock:

scenery's not bad either.. 8)


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh Paulo, you legend! :shock: Cracker photo and cracker fish. Magic!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

well done Paul  
looks like your around on the Neds Beach side of the island, 
they're well fed-up on the restaurant left-overs over on that side. ;-) 
Any Dolphin fish?


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Bloody hell
No wonder Pauly cant catch a bream, that guy just doesnt go small.

great stuff Grant, enjoy and look forward to the final report.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks boys. It was a great fish but one I called for a shark the whole fight. We shipped the AIs over on the supply boat and will be shipping them back next Sunday when Chrushie and I fly home.
Had another good day today with Chrushie landing another monster kingy and a PB Grassy Sweetlip (Spangled Emporer(maybe HOF number two from this trip for me) that measured 72cm but have no idea what it weighed as the scales went home with Hoit.
















Six more days on the island. Im diving Admiralty Rocks tomorrow with hopes of diving Balls Pyramid all but dashed as the bad weather sets in on Wednesday for a few days. Climbing Mt Gower on Saturday, home on Sunday if the winds let up enough for the plane to land. (Blooow wind blooow)









Put this place on your holiday list as one not to miss


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Love the first photo fellas - should be in the photo of the month comp I reckon ;-) A couple of great captures there Paulo & Crushie  
Looking forward to a full report!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice fish guys, that looks like a fantastic trip.
Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh! I see, waiting for a plane!

I thought you were waiting for a wind shift for the trip home, or there would be a whole lot of tacking going on!

That really is a cruel teaser, but well done.....Must get an AI (self weakening by the day)

Cheers andybear   :shock:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

That's awesome, I so want to get over there for a fish one day soon.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep yak heaven all right. Well done on shipping the yaks, did you ship the fishinh gear also?

David


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

More pics, more pics....
Looks great guys, bet you had a ball


----------



## griptech (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahhhhh Man!!!! haven't been able to get into the water for the 3rd week running. 
Would love to know more about the logistics of freighting the yaks over there. That place is awsome!!!
Well done on the beaut Kingie. 
Trev


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW awesome kingy and well done on the logistics of getting the yaks there !

I learnt to dive at Lord Howe - theres no pool to practice in - so first ever dive and we had a few sharks as spectators - it put my ex off straight away hahahaha !

I alos fished at Balls Pyramid what a mind fuc* that place is - the scale of it - plus the fish we were hooking up to were impossible to land - well most of them. Would be great to dive it VERY VERY sharky !

Oh and if you ever wanted to fulfill your king fish fantasises then go down to neds beach - you can snorkell and touch man size king fish in the shallows !! Ps no fishing allowed - although no one ever mentioned from a yak to me


----------

